# Tru-Texas™ Diamondback



## seamus7227 (Jan 6, 2012)

This picture is horrible but it was a last minute thought. I took the last little piece of my personal stash of Western Diamondback and laid a Texas quarter over it and cast in Resin to make this Gran Torino Rollerball! I made this a few months back, forgot to post pix. All comments, critiques, criticisms welcome!


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 6, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 6, 2012)

Rattlesnake and Texas go together like Peanut Butter and Jelly.  Nice work.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 6, 2012)

Justturnin said:


> AWESOME!!!!


 
thanks!



D.Oliver said:


> Rattlesnake and Texas go together like Peanut Butter and Jelly. Nice work.


 
thanks Derek, i should have known you would come up with a good comment!:biggrin:


----------



## sumterdad (Jan 6, 2012)

That's pretty cool


----------



## eldee (Jan 6, 2012)

I really like the combination and Dereks analogy to peanut butter and jelly. Maybe a gator combination for Florida or corncob combo for Iowa/Nebraska?


----------



## MarkD (Jan 6, 2012)

I guess it's nice but it looks to much like a real snake for me! :biggrin:


----------



## PSU1980 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am amazed every time I open one of your photos.

Tim


----------



## BSea (Jan 6, 2012)

OH FUDGE!!  I was going to do that with a copperhead skin and my Arkansas Quarter. . . . . . . . no wait . . . . . . . . . . . . You still haven't done an Arkansas Quarter.

Just kiddin Seamus.:wink:  That is a really cool idea.  I'm really surprised you didn't think of it earlier.


----------



## renowb (Jan 6, 2012)

Now that is striking!


----------



## el_d (Jan 6, 2012)

Pretty freakin awesome Seamus.


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 6, 2012)

One of the best quarter pens I have seen from you. A Perfect combination !


----------



## DMGill (Jan 6, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> Rattlesnake and Texas go together like Peanut Butter and Jelly. Nice work.


 
Or like chips and salsa!

Cool pen!


----------



## Mapster (Jan 6, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## lsweeney (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, how did you get the quarter thin so as to rap it around? I see that you cut the state out from the outer ring. ????????


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Diamondback*

What can I say.  Someone from Texas, a quarter and a snake.  Look what you got.       A great looking pen.

Ray


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 6, 2012)

PSU1980 said:


> I am amazed every time I open one of your photos.
> Tim


 Thank you!



BSea said:


> OH FUDGE!! I was going to do that with a copperhead skin and my Arkansas Quarter. . . . . . . . no wait . . . . . . . . . . . . You still haven't done an Arkansas Quarter.
> 
> Just kiddin Seamus.:wink: That is a really cool idea. I'm really surprised you didn't think of it earlier.


 
Will be cutting that quarter really soon!



renowb said:


> Now that is striking!


Thank you!



el_d said:


> Pretty freakin awesome Seamus.


thanks Lupe!



G1Pens said:


> One of the best quarter pens I have seen from you. A Perfect combination !


 when you hold it in your hand, the quarter is almost camoflauged



DMGill said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > Rattlesnake and Texas go together like Peanut Butter and Jelly. Nice work.
> ...


 
I love PB&J! and chips and salsa!



Mapster said:


> Spectacular!


 


lsweeney said:


> OK, how did you get the quarter thin so as to rap it around? I see that you cut the state out from the outer ring. ????????


 
I have a process that i have devised to achieve just that. And the Texas is actually connected to the rim. It looks like the picture below


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 6, 2012)

I have to say  also, that this is (to me ) the nicest one you have done.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 6, 2012)

Absolutely amazing. What a combo.


----------



## Rick P (Jan 6, 2012)

I have never liked that kit......but your blank now thats VERY well done. Fit and finish look spot on from here too!


----------



## Papa mark (Jan 6, 2012)

Seamus, what I want to know is when are you coming to New Braunfels and doing a class. There are a lot of turners down here. Great work, one of the best that I have seem so far. I have a bunch of skins if you will teach me how to do that, LOL.

Great job.


----------



## mtassie (Jan 6, 2012)

Really Nice!!!


----------



## crabcreekind (Jan 6, 2012)

WOWOWOWOW!!!!! I didnt think there would be enough room for both. Awesome Pen!!!


----------



## thewishman (Jan 7, 2012)

You take a snakeskin barrel and wrap a quarter around it?

wishman "No way!"

seamus "Way!"

wishman "No way!"

seamus "Way!"

Seamus, that is cool wrapped in awesome!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ruby pen turning said:


> I have to say  also, that this is (to me ) the nicest one you have done.





Jgrden said:


> Absolutely amazing. What a combo.





Rick P said:


> I have never liked that kit......but your blank now thats VERY well done. Fit and finish look spot on from here too!



Rick i actually use one of these kits as a daily writer and its not too bad. Course, i have big hands and that may be part of why i like the longer barrel. thanks for the compliments!



Papa mark said:


> Seamus, what I want to know is when are you coming to New Braunfels and doing a class. There are a lot of turners down here. Great work, one of the best that I have seem so far. I have a bunch of skins if you will teach me how to do that, LOL. Great job.



LOL! I do need to come down that way to visit and make it a weekend dont I?! thank you for the kind words, hope all is well in your neck of the woods!



mtassie said:


> Really Nice!!!



thanks! I gotta tree I'm working on this weekend



crabcreekind said:


> WOWOWOWOW!!!!! I didnt think there would be enough room for both. Awesome Pen!!!



I too was a little unsure of the same thing, but it worked. Thanks!



thewishman said:


> You take a snakeskin barrel and wrap a quarter around it?
> 
> wishman "No way!"
> 
> ...



WAY! LOL
I'm overwhelmed at the responses to this. I just thought it would be something different to try out, thank you to all.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 7, 2012)

So you finally did it! Looks amazing Seamus.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 8, 2012)

Brooks803 said:


> So you finally did it! Looks amazing Seamus.


thanks Jonathon
Yeah, it took me a while to get around to building it, but overall it turned out the way i expected it to.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 8, 2012)

I never get tired of looking at your work!  It's stuff like this that makes me want to buy a scroll saw.  Not to cut coins mind you...but to cut small lines in EVERYTHING, ha ha ha!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 8, 2012)

wiset1 said:


> I never get tired of looking at your work!  It's stuff like this that makes me want to buy a scroll saw.  Not to cut coins mind you...but to cut small lines in EVERYTHING, ha ha ha!



Thanks Tim, the feeling is mutual. Thats the most fun of all(small lines)!:biggrin:


----------



## PenPal (Jan 8, 2012)

Seamus,

Hi mate following deeper into my family history a name family Cousin with her family went from Scotland to Missouri in 1846 travelling to Utah using handcarts so the significance of the date on the quarter was not lost on me.

Unfamiliar as I am with that pen kit the combination of the coin overlay, colour of the casting, length of the pen, shorter Cap cast quite a spell on me.

I look forward to the pens you are preparing for me with renewed enthusiasm.

While Wilma goes through Chemo and Radiotherapy I am reorganising my equipment filled with designs in my head. Our daughter Cherie returns tomorrow after spending a couple of weeks with us from Utah to ease her Mums transition intending to return for her teaching Summer break in July.

Trust you and yours are safe and secure ready to enjoy a full New Year and prosperity for 2012.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 8, 2012)

Showing your work in full form. Nice going Seamus!


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 8, 2012)

That is a great idea--really cool pen!


----------



## BlackPearl (Jan 8, 2012)

Seamus,

I hope Peanut butter and Jelly are not enjoyed at the same time as chips and salsa. 

That would be a little weird, even for Whiskey Falls.  

If you need a practice weekend of your demo Dallas is a LOT closer than New Braunfels, of course we don't have the Smokehouse or the Prince Solms.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 8, 2012)

pwhay said:


> Seamus,Hi mate following deeper into my family history a name family Cousin with her family went from Scotland to Missouri in 1846 travelling to Utah using handcarts so the significance of the date on the quarter was not lost on me.Unfamiliar as I am with that pen kit the combination of the coin overlay, colour of the casting, length of the pen, shorter Cap cast quite a spell on me.I look forward to the pens you are preparing for me with renewed enthusiasm.While Wilma goes through Chemo and Radiotherapy I am reorganising my equipment filled with designs in my head. Our daughter Cherie returns tomorrow after spending a couple of weeks with us from Utah to ease her Mums transition intending to return for her teaching Summer break in July.Trust you and yours are safe and secure ready to enjoy a full New Year and prosperity for 2012.Kind regards Peter.


Thanks for the heads up Pete!


dalecamino said:


> Showing your work in full form. Nice going Seamus!


never thought of it like that dale, good point!


Robert111 said:


> That is a great idea--really cool pen!


thanks


BlackPearl said:


> Seamus,
> I hope Peanut butter and Jelly are not enjoyed at the same time as chips and salsa. That would be a little weird, even for Whiskey Falls.  If you need a practice weekend of your demo Dallas is a LOT closer than New Braunfels, of course we don't have the Smokehouse or the Prince Solms.


who knows, maybe they do taste good together!:biggrin: We do need to get another North Texas meeting scheduled again!


----------



## danrs (Jan 8, 2012)

*Diamondback Texas Tru-quarter*

Seamus knows pens. Another great one.

danrs


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 8, 2012)

danrs said:


> Seamus knows pens. Another great one.
> 
> danrs



Dan thanks for the compliment. But I am far from some of the greatness that I have been seeing on here lately


----------

